

Show HN: Challenge Hunt – Chrome extension for competitive programming - architv07
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/challenge-hunt/cgbnhngdlmhjbmgkekedepoapmoingjj

======
architv07
Challenge Hunt is a side project that I and my friend wrote. It shows you all
the active and upcoming challenges from around 25 platforms including
TopCoder, CodeForces, HackerRank, Kaggle and the likes. The idea of Challenge
Hunt came to us when we had to go on check 3-4 websites every time we sat down
to solve some competitve programming problem. The project is open source:
[https://github.com/ChallengeHunt/challengehunt](https://github.com/ChallengeHunt/challengehunt)

If you want to know more about it follow this blog post that I wrote
[http://architv.me/challenge-hunt-from-idea-to-
execution/](http://architv.me/challenge-hunt-from-idea-to-execution/)

